# Yamanaka Ino - Hokage



## Drathe (Jul 21, 2010)

After loong time I finally drew some Naruto fanart! Here is Ino as hokage with her summoned friend - female pig Hisaye (I was always wondering what animal she could summon and pig was the best idea <3)
Gosh, I love Ino so much <3 I guess Naruto would be mad if she would become Hokage xD

Background isn't my original work, it's a bit edites screenshot -->DVD Copy for Mac


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 21, 2010)

This is amazing! I love your style and the shading 
(I thought the pig was a giant Tonton for a second )


----------



## Synn (Jul 21, 2010)

I already commented this in dA, but I'll do it again! This is beyond AMAZING!! pek

Ino looks so powerful


----------



## Drathe (Jul 21, 2010)

Cocatrola said:


> (I thought the pig was a giant Tonton for a second )



Yeah, that pig is like Tonton, it was my first time drawing pig and i needed some reference xD so i used Tonton as a ref :3

Thank you guys *^* I think i'll make more Ino arts soon <3


----------



## Synn (Jul 21, 2010)

Drathe said:


> Thank you guys *^* I think i'll make more Ino arts soon <3



I'm definitely looking forward to that. You've already left me speechless so I'm adding you to my deviantWATCH! 

I got my eyes on you now.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 21, 2010)

THIS IS FRICKIN' AWESOME.

Although I do comtemplate how she pierced that giant pigs ears and how she got earrings big enough for it.


----------



## Ayana (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeśli to nie zostanie artem miesiąca to komuś zajębę XD


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 21, 2010)

Drathe said:


> Yeah, that pig is like Tonton, it was my first time drawing pig and i needed some reference xD so i used Tonton as a ref :3
> 
> Thank you guys *^* I think i'll make more Ino arts soon <3



Oh I see 
Yes, make more, I'll gladly comment 
Do you make banners too?


----------



## Hakke Kusho (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow that is awesome! I really like the pig summon, would be more awesome if it was a swine with tusks though :3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome. 

She looks badass and sexy.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2010)

wow. thats actually very interesting. the pig summon is just amazing! 

she looks very cool in that hokage outfit. great job with the colors and the shading! all of it is very well done!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 21, 2010)

I think I just jizzed .

Love the colours and the look of Ino, she looks sooo amazing <3


----------



## XxTricixX (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome work :33
The pig is funny xD
Although I don't want Ino to become hokage... it doesn't fit her and I'm saying that as a big Ino fan


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jul 21, 2010)

That looks awesome, I like the pig summon


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 21, 2010)

:amazed Beautiful! I love her outfit andherboobs, it's very cool looking.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 21, 2010)

This is amaaaaazing ! 
I so wish this was real.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice design. You even came up with that pig design really well.

It looks great.


----------



## SweetMura (Jul 23, 2010)

Shit shit shit... Ino...  She's too damn sexy and badass pek. This is really creative .


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jul 23, 2010)

Fantastic fork pek Really well drew and colored so excellently!!


----------



## Drathe (Jul 23, 2010)

Miss Rose said:


> Awesome 8D
> 
> If only the show was called 'Ino'
> Eh? Lol



I wouldn't mind xD

Thank you <3


----------



## nuban (Jul 23, 2010)

That is surprisingly awesome, and the Boss Pig summon is lol in a very good way.~


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm loving all the detail you put into her hair. Also special mention to the proportions, they are really well made and inspiring <33

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Jul 23, 2010)

When I saw this, my reaction was *Holly S**T!!!* 
 Ino looks awesome! The anatomy and coloring rule!


----------



## paiqueen (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool! Hokage Ino looks strong and elegant.


----------



## Crackers (Jul 24, 2010)

Really nicely done! Ino looks so sexy in her hokage attire (among other things, but sexy stands out the most). 

I have to admit, though, I was kind of taken aback when I saw the pig summoning. I guess I understand why you chose it, though.


----------



## theopalappeal (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, Ino, you're so badass.

I love her outfit.


----------



## Soldier (Jul 26, 2010)

Ino looks sexy. :ho
Nice art and amazing colouring, man.


----------



## FlashRegalia (Jul 26, 2010)

That looks pretty cool!! Also the pig lookes badass


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice, Ino looks badass and I like the determination on her face. You don't want to mess with her. Having her summon a pig was a good idea too.


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 26, 2010)

That.  Is awesome.  Ino looks badass, and I love your colouring.  Gogo Ino  Go, MegaTonTon


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, I love the detail and the coloring


----------



## Invidia (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nicely done. I like the way you colored this.


----------



## Kiss (Jul 27, 2010)

She looks so pretty.  I love the colors you used.


----------



## Clover (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh my, Ino looks great and badass on that outfit. It totally suits her. pek I also love the colors and of course the summoned pig! This is so awesome!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow.
Just awesome original fanart.
-Yellow with the red on the cloak looks badass.
-Really unique idea on the summon.

Just all around the whole thing kicks ass.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 29, 2010)

This is so fucking awesome. WOw amazing as always.


----------



## Charu (Jul 29, 2010)

Ino? Hokage? Never crossed my mind, but damn she'd make a good Hokage. Appearance-wise 
Awesome job, I'm oddly in love with the pig summon xD


----------



## Inamax (Aug 2, 2010)

Very, very nice! I love how you drew the pig!


----------



## ssvidel3 (Jan 12, 2011)

ino-sama? if anything she would be the hottest hokage ever!! superb job


----------



## essenceofthedark (Jan 13, 2011)

LMAO! Is Hisaye and Tonton related, like Naruto's frogs are related? XD Awesome pic , she looks totally badass like that <3 The only thing I don't like is the way the background blurs out behind her xD; but otherwise it's very nicely done :33


----------



## Meow (Jan 13, 2011)

That was sexily awesome.  Great job!


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 13, 2011)

She looks amazing! Amazing work! Amazing color! Amazing summoning!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 21, 2011)

the proportions are really good, good job, keep it up.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 21, 2011)

The possibility of Ino becoming the _Hokage_ is very minor, but the image itself is an excellent image; Ino looks very fierce and assertive in that image, as if she will not allow any enemies to threaten her village.

As for the pig, Hiyase, she is also very fierce, but she looks too much like a domestic pig, and they are not usually regarded as fierce animals. Perhaps if she more strongly resembled a wild pig, such as by having sharp tusks, she would be more intimidating.

However, the image is still very awesome, and I shall definitely give you +rep for it. Nice work!


----------



## Dejablue (Jan 21, 2011)

awesome pic! Her summon looks badass.  Its TonTon's great great grand daddeh!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 22, 2011)

Dejablue said:


> awesome pic! Her summon looks badass.  Its TonTon's great great grand daddeh!



Actually, the artist said that the pig was a female, and it even has a somewhat feminine appearance, as well.


----------



## Vice (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow... didn't think Ino could look any hotter than she already was, great work.


----------



## narutorockers (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow! Shes HOT Good job!


----------



## Vei (Jan 22, 2011)

I demand they make you the person who is in charge of designing the clothing from now on. What an awesome picture...I don't even know what else to say.


----------



## Elle (Jan 25, 2011)

Fun concept and drawing - love the colors!  Nice job XD.


----------



## Youth (Jan 25, 2011)

I love your drawing style and the colouring is perfect. Lovely job.
Aaah, and Ino looks very hot btw.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 25, 2011)

i don't like the idea but the picture is wonder and  at tonton


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh wow, amazing! And how original!


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 5, 2011)

Never would have thought Hokage Ino could look that good.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh my..........


----------



## Arinna (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow its amazing :33

Ino looks so baddass !


----------



## G (Feb 6, 2011)

Now i know why sakura calls ino a pig


----------



## pervyjiraiya (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome work there , Ino's hotness got increased exponentially


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Feb 6, 2011)

That looks epic , not a big fan of her nails though. Btw I really did think that pig was Tonton


----------



## jadedgennin (Feb 8, 2011)

damn good work. made ino look like she could actually kill supn


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 9, 2011)

I love it. A perfect combination of hotness and badassery.


----------



## Meia (Feb 12, 2011)

This is amazing :33


----------



## Melanie Skye (May 2, 2011)

This is oh-my-goodness so amazing! *is in awe*


----------



## The greatest evil (May 5, 2011)

Drawing is beautiful and a wonderful imagination

But why did you choose the pig?

And Ino will never be Hokage


----------



## Sera (Jun 19, 2011)

She looks really bad ass!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Simply amazing


----------



## droidsteel (Jun 21, 2011)

AWSOMES! If this is the first naruto fanart you've done, then you should have been doing it a loooooong time ago


----------



## Araku Karakai (Jun 21, 2011)

That pig that she summoned looks like Choji.


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 21, 2011)

OOOO Hino for Hokage!


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice one~~ I lol at the pig! So badass with the piercings! XD


----------

